# Le gps de chez mappy



## ludomus (9 Avril 2010)

Salut à tous,

 je me suis pris le gps de chez mappy, très interressante (49) et très pratique, mais hier sur un long trajet 750 kms j'ai eu un petit soucis pas au niveau de l'appli mais au niveau autonomie de la batterie!!!???? je précise j'ai aussi le bluetooth d'activer sur mon 3 Gs et le mappy relié à l'allume cigare pdt tout le trajet; mais la charge n'a pas tenu plus de 4 H????? alors qu'au départ j'étais à 80% de charge batterie, le chargeur branché ne recharge pas assez vite ou Quoi????  
Help, quelqu'un pour m'aider 
Merci de vos lumières....


----------



## Zemou (22 Mai 2010)

Oui, j'ai le même problème avec TomTom.
Il semble que l'utilisation du GPS décharge plus vite l'iPhone qu'il ne se recharge.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2010)

Quand on utilise le GPS, il vaut mieux avoir un adaptateur sur allume-cigare


----------



## Williamwe (28 Février 2011)

J'ai aussi le GPS de chez mappy et défois un message s'affiche quand il y a un bouchon accident ... mais comment je peux moi part exemple signaler pour les autre utilisateur la présence d'un nouveau radar, d'un accident ... ?


----------



## nemekas (2 Mars 2011)

D'où l'utilité certaine du support pour iphone / ipod de Tomtom, car tout en tenant le ibidule au pare-brise, il le recharge également et de plus contient une puce gps qui selon plusieurs test est meilleure que celle présente dans l'iphone ( toutes versions confondues )

Et pour ce qui est de la compatibilité avec Mappy, il n'y a aucunes craintes à avoir, vus que ce n'est qu'un support.


----------

